
Moving away from GitHub - telmich
https://blog.ungleich.ch/en-us/cms/blog/2018/10/18/moving-away-github/
======
tomohawk
Gitea is a nice option for self hosted git servers, too.

[https://gitea.io/en-us/](https://gitea.io/en-us/)

~~~
telmich
Thanks for the pointer, it looks quite cool! We will check it out in more
detail in the next days!

